#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Джуд-ши

## Кагьюпа

Слышал, что не так давно издан прекрасный перевод Чжуд-ши. Подскажите, пожалуйста, где получить информацию об этом издании и приобрести его.

----------


## Светлана

один мой знакомый как раз искал, кому бы продать Чжуд Ши. К сожалению, сейчас не припомню год издания, но это такая большая книга в желтой суперобложке (насколько я понимаю, это полный перевод). Продает он его за столько же, за сколько брал - 300 руб.

----------


## babochka

Полный перевод и прекрасный перевод-разные вещи. Если действительно вышел недавно новый перевод Чжуд-ши, то это очень приятно и коенчно очень хочется с ним ознакомиться.  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана

да, вот только каким образом узнать - хороший перевод или нет?

----------


## Евгений

Ошибки в русском переводе «ЧЖУД-ШИ»

----------

Рик-па як-по (24.10.2013)

----------


## Bukinist

Перевод всех 4 тантр - всяко один-единственный  :Frown: 
http://dharmabooks.net/books/4tantr.html

----------

Рик-па як-по (24.10.2013)

----------


## Lana

> один мой знакомый как раз искал, кому бы продать Чжуд Ши. К сожалению, сейчас не припомню год издания, но это такая большая книга в желтой суперобложке (насколько я понимаю, это полный перевод). Продает он его за столько же, за сколько брал - 300 руб.


На всякий случай хочу сказать...Если продавать книги по Дхарме, деньги полученные от продажи не могут быть использованы даже на самое необходимоет (еда, кров, одежда), только на Дхарму...А то я тут книжку Е.С.Далай Ламы, купила, прочитала и продала...деньги проела в Макдоналдсе...потом не лекциях выяснилось, что неправильно... :Frown:

----------


## Andrei Besedin

> На всякий случай хочу сказать...Если продавать книги по Дхарме, деньги полученные от продажи не могут быть использованы даже на самое необходимоет (еда, кров, одежда), только на Дхарму...А то я тут книжку Е.С.Далай Ламы, купила, прочитала и продала...деньги проела в Макдоналдсе...потом не лекциях выяснилось, что неправильно...


И что теперь за это будет?

----------


## Кагьюпа

Спасибо, Евгений. Полезная ссылка.
Дорогой Букинист,:-), а я уже Вам её заказал.

----------


## Bukinist

> а я уже Вам её заказал.


И впрямь  :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Семинар «ЧЖУД ШИ. Комментарий на четыре медицинские тантры»
с участием профессора Комджо Ванду

11 сентября 2010 года в 15-00 в центре «Джонангпа» (г. Москва)

Программа семинара
12-00 - 13-00 Предварительные практики Юток Нинтик
13-00 - 13-30 Будда Медицины
13-30 - 14-30 Начитывание мантры Амитаюса
14-30 - 15-00 Перерыв
15-00 - 18-00 Семинар профессора Комджо Ванду:
Лунг (устная передача) на текст ЧЖУД-ШИ
Введение в Традиционную Тибетскую Медицину (ТТМ)
Тантра основы (ТЦА-ДЖЮД)
Тантра объяснений (ЩЕД-ДЖЮД)
Тантра устных наставлений (МЕН-НЬЯ-ДЖЮД)
Тантра заключительного смысла (ЧИ-МА-ДЖЮД)

Стоимость участия в семинаре
Размер подношения за семинар составляет 1000 рублей на одного участника.

Запись на семинар и контактная информация.
Регистрация участников семинара производится по телефонам или е-мэйл:
Телефон центра «Джонангпа» 8 (499) 369 27 92, E-mail: jonangpa@mail.ru
Телефоны организаторов семинара: 8 903 100 84 88 (Павел), 8 926 473 86 90 (Каролина)

Семинар будет проходить по адресу: Центр «Джонангпа», Москва, м. Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд, д.16, 2 этаж, комн. 113. Сайт центра «Джонангпа» 
www.jonangpa.ru

М. б. продолжим эту важную ему и кто-нибудь опубликует материалы семинара?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Также в Улан-Удэ в дацане "Арья Дари", расположенном по ул. Гурульбинская, 15, ост. ВАИ, возле заправки на КП читает лекции по тибетской медицине для всех желающих тибетский эмчи-лама Чжамцо. Лекции два раза в неделю, в среду и воскресенье в шесть вечера. Переводят с тибетского на русский. Прошла вторая лекция. Приглашаются все кому интересно.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

В субботу, 11 сентября, состоится открытая трансляция публичной лекции "Тибетская медицина: наследие человечества", которую Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче прочтет в Болонье. Трансляция начнется в 11:00 
Как подключиться: 
http://www.dzogchencommunity.ru/ru/webcasthowto/

----------


## Юндрун Топден

> Трансляция начнется в 11:00


По Москве?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Я не знаю, пройдите по ссылке!

----------

